# A Memory of Light (Final Wheel of Time Book)



## Ankari (Dec 12, 2012)

The final installment of the Wheel of Time series will grace our (digital) shelves on January 8th, 2013 as confirmed by Tor..  With that said, how many of you will be reading it?  How many are happy to finally see this epic masterpiece come to a close?  Would you want to see other books in the Wheel of time universe?

To answer my own questions.  I will read it and I can't believe that something I started reading at the age of 11 is finally ending when I'm 33.  Holy friggen crap.  I've always wished that Robert Jordan secretly had a series of outlines for the story of Lews Therrin Telamon.  I know we get much of the story from the snippets fed to us through Rand's schizophrenic memory, but that story sounded awesome.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm glad the series is being finished one way or another simply because I know how people feel about those books.  That said, I'm not one of those people having not read the series.  I had a copy of Eye of the World a long time ago and liked what I read of it.  However, I never could finish it and only just heard other friends keep saying "Try it again.  Believe me."  So, now with it being finally completed, I think I will take on the series again from the beginning.  I heard that Sanderson has done well by it, so I hope the end is a satisfying one for fans of the series.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 12, 2012)

There's no question that I will buy a hardcopy of it and read it as soon as possible after release.  There are very few "can't wait" books for me, but this is one.

I'm glad that the series has reached it's conclusion.  If there were to be new books created in the same universe, it would draw my attention, but I'm not clamoring for it.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to buy it as well. After stopping the series for a long time, because I felt Jordan's work grew tedious, I've found that Sanderson brings it alive for me once again. For the first time in I don't know how many years I am looking forward to a Wheel of Time release.


----------



## Konrad (Dec 12, 2012)

I've read the whole series. Easy to criticize, but parts of it were phenomenal, and extremely creative. I'm looking forward to this, if anything just to see how on earth Jordan was planning to bring it all to an end. 

K


----------



## ScipioSmith (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll read it as soong as I get to it, but I'm only on Crown of Swords right now. I 

I agree with Konrad: it's easy to criticize the first three books as being trite, especially now when their influence has permeated through the genre, but I think the series really finds its fight from The Shadow Rising onwards, with the shift from adventure stories to Rand's internal struggle, and the tragedy of a man who would give his life to save the world but is being asked to give his soul instead.

I'm fascinated to see how such a sprawling saga wraps up.


----------



## Ankari (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting.  I didn't know people criticized the first three books.  IMO the first four books were the best.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 15, 2012)

I still consider the first *five* books to be a classic fantasy series. (C'mon! Rhuidean! Rand's fight against Rahvin!) Six had its moments. Seven through eleven are a boring slog. Twelve and thirteen, thanks to Sanderson, have brought back the excitement and actual plot progress.

I'm looking forward to the last one more now than I think I would have been had Jordan been the one writing it.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you not find the main characters to be a little bland in the first three? It's only in TSR that they acquire their defining characteristics that carry over into the rest of the series. 

The first three have some excellent moments (Rand's vision of all the possible iterations of his life in the portal stone is a masterpiece), but nothing that really separates it from, say, a Shannara novel. The story and writing style both become more mature later. 

But of course that's just my opinion, and I can see why you might disagree. Even I think Ba'alzamon was much cooler than Moridin is shaping out to be.


----------



## Kit (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll read it, but I'm not desperate enough to pay money for it. I'll let my housemate buy it, and read it when he's done.


----------



## Ankari (Dec 16, 2012)

Kit said:


> I'll read it, but I'm not desperate enough to pay money for it. I'll let my housemate buy it, and read it when he's done.



Did you read the whole series?


----------



## Ankari (Dec 16, 2012)

ScipioSmith said:


> Do you not find the main characters to be a little bland in the first three? It's only in TSR that they acquire their defining characteristics that carry over into the rest of the series.
> 
> The first three have some excellent moments (Rand's vision of all the possible iterations of his life in the portal stone is a masterpiece), but nothing that really separates it from, say, a Shannara novel. The story and writing style both become more mature later.



The whole self-discovery the three man characters go through are the crowning piece of the series.  The Elyas-Perrin relationship, the runaway Rand and the cursed dagger-Mat ordeal are awesome.  Even how Moraine is portrayed keeps you guessing.  The Shadow Rising, in my opinion, was the most engaging story.  Perrin turns out to be a natural leader.



ScipioSmith said:


> But of course that's just my opinion, and I can see why you might disagree. Even I think Ba'alzamon was much cooler than Moridin is shaping out to be.



Ba'alzamon was the best portrayal of a Forsaken.  He felt like an actual character, not just a speed bump in the story.  Only Lanfear is as engaging as Ba'alzamon.


----------



## Kit (Dec 16, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Did you read the whole series?



Yes, but most of them I bought as secondhand paperbacks.  I don't have an electronic device, and the cost of a hardcover new release is horrifying.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 29, 2012)

I plan on getting it soon after it is released, if not the day of, and finish it within a couple days.  I have not yet decided how I feel about the series coming to a close.  Part of me is happy that I will finally know how the story ends but the rest is all "I WANT MOAR."  While I would love to see more in that world I is extremely unlikely they will ever be written unless Robert Jordan's Editor-Wife changes her mind (he had outlines for a couple more books in the world but she doesn't want to exploit his legacy).

In preparation for the last book I re-read the entire series thus far... Even with my reading pace, it still took two months to get through books 2-13.


----------



## Konrad (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, personally, I became a big fan of Matt and Avieandra (sp? too lazy to look right now  as the series went on. And Perrin's wolf world was intriguing... 

The series is so big and all encompassing that it's very difficult to crtitique it as you would an ordinary book...

K


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 11, 2013)

So I just finished the book...  I feel conflicted.


----------



## Ankari (Jan 19, 2013)

So, I went to buy the book tonight....only to find out that it won't be in an e-book until April.  I don't mind waiting, but I wonder what is the benefit of delaying an e-book version?  Is it worth alienating the modern reader through the preferred medium to increase your rankings on the New York Times?  Is this the only reason?  I don't think it's a price point thing, I would have paid $15 for it, and I suspect it will be $13, which means more profit for the author/publishing company.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 19, 2013)

Ankari said:


> So, I went to buy the book tonight....only to find out that it won't be in an e-book until April.



Philistines.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Jan 19, 2013)

Ankari said:


> So, I went to buy the book tonight....only to find out that it won't be in an e-book until April.  I don't mind waiting, but I wonder what is the benefit of delaying an e-book version?  Is it worth alienating the modern reader through the preferred medium to increase your rankings on the New York Times?  Is this the only reason?  I don't think it's a price point thing, I would have paid $15 for it, and I suspect it will be $13, which means more profit for the author/publishing company.



Big publishers have just been penalised for price fixing. I think they delay the e-book now to make the full list price before releasing a discounted version on the net.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 19, 2013)

SPOILER HINT - WELL, MAYBE...

I have not read the series, nor do I intend to.

I did see this particular book on the shelves in my area's one and only new bookstore, and idly paged through it.  I noticed something towards the end which despite my considerable ignorance, compelled me to ask:

'Is this really the last book?'


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jan 21, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> SPOILER HINT - WELL, MAYBE...
> 
> I have not read the series, nor do I intend to.
> 
> ...



Thinker,

I just finished it Saturday.  I'm not sure what revelation you're talking about.  It seemed like a solid ending to me.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure how much I can say in this thread without getting into trouble.

But, at the very end, it looks to me like the whole magic system changed, and a major character...was wrongly presumed dead.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jan 21, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Not sure how much I can say in this thread without getting into trouble.
> 
> But, at the very end, it looks to me like the whole magic system changed, and a major character...was wrongly presumed dead.



All that is true, but I felt it concluded the story with a sense of finality.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 21, 2013)

> All that is true, but I felt it concluded the story with a sense of finality.



And when 

'The New Adventures of XXXX' appears in your local bookstore?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jan 22, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> And when
> 
> 'The New Adventures of XXXX' appears in your local bookstore?



I'll buy it.


----------



## Cheezyb10 (Jan 23, 2013)

That must be exciting! I can't believe even for 21 years the author can still keep a reader.


----------



## Kit (May 8, 2013)

SPOILERS AHEAD!!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT READ THE BOOK ALREADY, CLICK AWAY NOW!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Okay, housemate and I both finished the book yesterday. We were both confused by 2 thing near the end. Maybe someone else who has read it and caught something we missed can explain:

1)It didn't seem to be explained why- when Moridin stabbed his own hand- it seemed to injure Rand.

2)It didn't seem to be explained why that set of villagers that Mat sent to die in a hopeless fight reappeared a second time to do the same. I was thinking it had to do with the balefire that was being tossed around and which seemed to conveniently turn back time in a few instances... but it seemed like Mat orchestrated this on purpose somehow, and it wasn't just a random time-travel accident.

Can anyone offer explanations?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, I'm halfway done with this book and I have to say, I'm not happy with what Sanderson has done with this book. Here are a few things I've noticed (everything is about the execution of the story, and nothing of the plot or story itself)

1) The characters have gone flat. Sanderson has skimmed all the novels Jordan wrote, extracted a few key descriptive sentences, and keeps cycling through them on each of the main characters.

2) The tension is deflated by whimsical humor.  See, the thing about characters fighting in the Last Battle is that they are faced with a make a break, do or die, save the world contest. The thing about witnessing your doom is that you will not take a jab at the woman next to you because she is staring at you with hot irons. Use the proper language to set the tone!

3) The tension is deflated because of the set up. Here is how Sanderson sets up a scene:

"I'm tired. Soon, I won't be able to raise my arms to defend myself." Good Guy said to his friend.

The Trolloc (a bad guy) twisted, putting his full wait behind a huge ax. Good Guy barely raised his sword in time to deflect the blow, and grunted with the impact of the heavy weapon.

4) Everything is too convenient.  Everything happens at exactly the right time (whether it's for the advantage of good, or evil).  I saw everything coming from a mile away. If you need a glaring example, look to the Seanchan agreement with Rand (and Egwene).

5) I'm not a fan of Jordan's lengthy descriptions, but come on!  Sanderson makes a stick figure look like a work of art.

I'm not happy with what Sanderson did with this story. I'm reading it because I have 21 years investing into this series. I have to see it through. I think Sanderson was picked because of his name, not because of his skill. Sanderson has always been an innovator (magic systems). Unfortunately, this series needed a high caliber writer who understands tone, character, and tension.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 12, 2013)

Kit said:


> SPOILERS AHEAD!!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT READ THE BOOK ALREADY, CLICK AWAY NOW!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



The following is filled with spoilers so stop reading here
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1) This comes from the opposing balefire attacks in I think a Crown of Swords where Moridin shot true power balefire at Rand's One Power balefire creating a link of some kind.

2) These people come from I want to say the town of Hinderstap where the people were affected with a bubble of evil that makes them come back to life everyday no matter what and they reappear in their home town, which is in Murandy. This town was first introduced in The Gathering Storm Chapters 27-28


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2013)

Ankari said:


> Interesting.  I didn't know people criticized the first three books.  IMO the first four books were the best.



I felt the first four books were the best, as far as I read. I quit at about book eight. I felt like the story was really starting to just drag on forever. I hope at some point in time I go back and finish the series though. Even when I was getting bored by book eight I still enjoyed it. (I know that sounds impossible)


----------



## Pemry Janes (Oct 6, 2013)

I just finished the final book so I haven't had much time to digest it or to process my thoughts on it, but here goes.

I am not too proud to admit that I cried once or twice as I saw what happened to the characters. You followed them for so many years that it truly feels like a loss when they go.

And yet, it also felt a little wrong. Mostly, it's my own taste I will admit. The series has always stressed how time is cyclical in this world and that everything that has happened will happen again, and that doesn't sit right with me. What is supposed to be a triumph feels instead like a condemnation. People are doomed to make the same mistakes, over and over again. They will never learn, can never learn, because that would break the cycle.

The entire book is an ending of a series, yet the ending of the book itself was a little rushed for my taste. I could do with a few more pages, a little glimpse of what happens to them all. I could use an epilogue, but the epilogue we get feels more like the last chapter.

I do not regret all the hours and days I spent reading this series, but at the moment, I find myself shying away from the idea of reading them again.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2013)

My main problem with AMOL was the epilogue. After 14 books (15 if you include the prequel) I expected a kind of overview of what happened to each character after the climax. But no. There was the climax, and then it just ended. With no explanation of what happened for them next. After a series as long as this one, I did feel quite cheated. 

Also, Moiraine. She was so underused it was criminal. Other than these points though, I loved it.


----------



## Pemry Janes (Oct 21, 2013)

Moiraine was underused, and teasing us with a meeting between Arthur Hawkwing and the Seanchan Empress and not giving it was a real disappointment as well.

Even now, I can't say that I loved it. The series is done, but I'm not sure I'm happy about it.


----------



## acapes (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I thought it better to do so, rather than start a new thread on an old topic, but I'd love some advice if you can help out a new guy?

So, I read the Wheel of Time up to about book 9 as they were released and I LOVE the first 3 or 4 but I lost some passion for the storylines around book 6 (no Matt at all in that one I think?) and now find myself unwilling (due to time) to reread everything before getting to the new books. Thoughts on the following possible options?

1. Reread everything (timewise, this would kill me I think)
2. Jump in from the Sanderson titles
3. Read summaries of books 9,10 etc etc then read from Sanderson titles
4. Summaries of everything up to _A Memory..._, then read Memory itself.

How hideously reduced will my experience of the ending to the series be if I took choices 3 or 4? Anyone done something similar to 2? Should I simply bite the bullet and kick things off from 1?


----------



## acapes (Jul 1, 2014)

^ anyone got any ideas?


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 2, 2014)

@acapes: I got so bored with the series I gave up, I don't even remember where. It simply wasn't worth finishing, to me. AFAIAC, read whatever you feel like reading and you won't miss much.


----------



## acapes (Jul 2, 2014)

skip.knox said:


> @acapes: I got so bored with the series I gave up, I don't even remember where. It simply wasn't worth finishing, to me. AFAIAC, read whatever you feel like reading and you won't miss much.



Thanks! There is a fair bit of repetition across the series, huh? Must be a big ask to maintain any sense of freshness across that many books. I'd never try taking on a ten+ book series - not game


----------

